# Vodafone Kündigung für Stick



## Minchen (10 April 2010)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und habe eine ganz großes Problem!!!
Ich habe im Februar, als ich in Urlaub war einen Vertrag im Vodafoneshop gemacht, es ging um eine Vodafone Mobile Connect Flatrate für meinen Laptop. Ich hatte extra gefragt, welcher Anbieter bei mir zu Hause am besten ist. Und es kam nur Vodafone dabei raus. Also habe ich dem Verkäufer geglaubt und der Vertrag ist zustande gekommen!!!
In meinem Urlaub habe ich natürlich auch gleich losgelegt und im Internet gesurft, klappte alles bestens.
Aber als ich dann wieder zu hause war, ging gar nichts mehr....nullllll.......
Also habe ich im Vodafone Geschäft angerufen, aber der Verkäufer hatte bereits schon Feierabend, also habe ich beschlossen, bei Vodafone selber anzurufen. Es wurde direkt die Verbindung überprüft und siehe da, kein bischen Netz! Es wurde dann nochmals von den Vodasfone Technikern überprüft und auch die konnten kein Netzt feststellen!

Also hat man mir dann bei Vodafone gesagt ich solle mein Sonderkündigungsrecht gebraucht machen und eine Kündigung schicken!!!!
Das habe ich auch gemacht und am 4.3.2010 hat Vodafone die Kündigung auch bekommen, aber das warten ging weiter........ich habe jede Woche dort angerufen und immer hieß es, ist noch in Bearbeitung.......
Dann hatte ich diese Woche nochmals angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das die Kündigung abgelehnt wurde und wenn ich ins Internet gehen will, dann soll ich halt ein paar Kilometer weiterfahren, denn dort hätte ich Empfang!
Ist das nicht eine Frechheit?!?!?!

Dann kam einen Tag später ein Brief von Vodafone, in dem stand:

Das die lokale Versorgung in ihrem Ort für sie wichtig ist, verstehen wir voll und ganz.Diese ist allerdings nicht vertraglich gewährleistet, denn der Charakter unserer Dienstleistung ist grundsätzlich mobiler, also nicht ortsbezogener Datenverkehr. 


Und ich hatte ausdrücklich in dem Vodafone Geschäft gesagt, dass ich in unserem Ort, er hatte sogar die Straße mit Hausnummer angeben, eine Internetverbindung brauche und er sagt mir, ja ja Vodafone geht dort!

Ich habe natürlich diese Woche nochmals in dem Geschäft angerufen und er sagte dann zu mir, dass es ja nicht immer 100% Empfang sein muß.
Und das er versucht alles zu stornieren, aber mir keine große Hoffnung macht.

Was könntet ihr mir vorschalgen, was ich tun kann.
Ich denke eigentlich auser Anwalt geht da nichts, oder?

Viele Grüße
Minchen


----------



## Antiscammer (10 April 2010)

*AW: Vodafone Kündigung für Stick*

Möglicherweise wäre es das beste, den Fall mit einem Anwalt durchzugehen, der sich im TK-Recht auskennt. Zu erfragen bei der Anwaltskammer. Das kostet zwar Beratungsgebühr, aber letztendlich ist das immer noch besser, als sich als Laie mit der Rechtsabteilung eines TK-Providers rumzuzanken und dabei Fehler zu machen, die dann richtig teuer werden.


----------

